# Audi R8 and R10 LMP car photos.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm well aware that there are plenty of excellent Audi R8 and R10 photos on this site. But I just looked at the Audi S1 Quattro rally car, photo gallery in the UrQuattro and Sport Quattro forum. So I decided to see if anyone was willing to post some photos of the R8 and R10 LMP cars that they took or found themselves that possibly aren't featured in the Sportscar gallery. Post what you like of these cars, and as many as you like, but try not to toast the server( that's what the guy who started the S1 photo deal said to do-break the server. So, in this case. try not to!).


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 and R10 LMP car photos. (chernaudi)*

I'd really love to see photos of the R8 from this ALMS season, and the R10. I especially like the Lime Rock final race R8.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 and R10 LMP car photos. (chernaudi)*

The lonely life this topic leads. I'd thought that there'd be plenty out photos out there. They can be of anything related to these cars( parts, vid captures, personal photos, etc.). I got this idea from something similar done at this site with the S1 Sport Quattro, and it had plenty of traffic.

_Modified by chernaudi at 1:26 PM 10/24/2006_


_Modified by chernaudi at 1:28 PM 10/24/2006_


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

R10: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Audi R10&w=all
R10: http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Audi R8 ALMS&w=all


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*

Thanks. Have any ideas of other sites( namely photosharing sites, and I know I'm asking a lot).


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Found some photos at AudiWorld's New England and NJ/NY/CT forums. Some promo thing at a dealership near the race track at Lakeville, CT, and the race. Anyone esle know of the dealership event?


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

Audi typically has their cars at a local dealership a few days before the actual race. We had the R10 at a dealer here in Toronto before the Mosport race. Porsche does the same with one of the 911s along with the Spyder this year. Other brands most likely do the same thing.


----------

